# Slingshot League ... @ unofficial 5m target



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Some weeks ago there was talk of using "Kentucky V" as SlingShot League's target at 5 meter distance. So, just for grins, I've given it a go here.






I prefer to retain the circular target we've been using. Maybe that's because I scored perfect 25 (albeit not when camers was on!







) earlier this morning.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I gave this a try, too. The totally onofficial version as I don't have a printer.
Shooting a pointy target is different, for sure.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> I gave this a try, too. The totally onofficial version as I don't have a printer.
> Shooting a pointy target is different, for sure.


I think I just need to post dimensions. The idea is for people who DONT have a printer. Just draw it on whatever you got. Pizza box, newspaper ... whatever. Good job.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, demensions would be good.
Is this how we're going to settle the 5m target tie (and maybe the 10m if I can pull it together







)?
If so when would that go down?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> Yeah, demensions would be good.
> Is this how we're going to settle the 5m target tie (and maybe the 10m if I can pull it together
> 
> 
> ...


I am not too sure. Yes I say we settle it that way. As far as when ... well after I post my 25


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

If/when/why we use Kentucky V target we'll also use its 7-5-3-1 scoring too?


----------

